# Squire Wood Stove insert



## VWTDI (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi folks, new to this forum so be kind 

Long story short, bought a house last year. House came with a wood stove insert (see attached).
It works well, but we want a traditional fireplace instead so we want to get rid of the insert.

I'm trying to find out if anyone knows someone who buys used stoves to refurbish and re-sell in the DC/MD/VA area.

I think the one we have is in pretty good shape so I don't know if if would be better to sell directly (Craigslist? Ebay?)

Also wanted to get an idea of how much these things sell for?

It's a squire and has a working blower fan

Thanks for the help.


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmm, might be a candidate for the woodheat contest.


----------



## mellow (Aug 19, 2013)

I refurb them and sell them for around $400-500 in the winter on CL,  I have been busy with other projects this year so I do not have my usual assortment to fix up.

If you sell now you should be able to get $200-300 in your neck of the woods,  the condition looks pretty good,  most of the time I have to respray the gold on Squire damper rod.


----------



## mellow (Aug 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Hmm, might be a candidate for the woodheat contest.


 
Rectangle exhaust,  not sure what it could be used for.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing rehab on them mellow. Two of my neighbors ended up hauling their Squire inserts to the scrapyard when they couldn't raise any interest.


----------



## Looking_for_an_insert (Oct 24, 2013)

Interested in selling it?  I just moved into a house (rented) and the fireplace doesn't do much.  It would be much better to put an insert in.  Please let me know.  In Southern Maryland, so could travel to DC and around.


----------



## mellow (Oct 24, 2013)

There is one in centerville for sale:    http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/app/4139086652.html


----------



## High's Chimney Service (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, you are able to sell your stove on Craigslist. There's nobody that I'm aware of that is in the refurbish business. The quick answer to price is probably $300-500 though you also see them go for less and more; depends on condition of the stoves and how hot the market is (and right now the market is hot)  If you can, you want somebody else to do the lifting and carrying.  Companies selling new stoves may or may not remove the old one for free, but most sweep companies will charge at least a couple hundred dollars to dispose of the stove, and it's worth every penny.  See if you can sell it used and never have to touch it being moved.


----------

